# 1969 Pea Picker



## schwinnguyinohio (May 14, 2022)

Picked up this May 69 Pea Picker project this morning, special thanks to my buddy for making this happen.


----------



## nick tures (May 14, 2022)

will clean up nice !


----------



## Jon Olson (May 15, 2022)

Looks like just a clean up and you’ll be “back on the road again”! Mine is on loan to a museum in Davis, Ca. for the last 4 years. It is a 1969 Dec. frame, but with 1970 all original parts from its start. It must be a Schwinn thing to use the frame you have!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 11, 2022)

Started the clean up !





View attachment 1678293


----------

